# Wanted:  Orlando Timeshare Nov 3-10



## ownsmany (Sep 29, 2017)

We are looking for a 3 or 4 Bedroom Orlando Timeshare, from November 3-10.


----------



## Anne&Jim (Sep 29, 2017)

ownsmany said:


> We are looking for a 3 or 4 Bedroom Orlando Timeshare, from November 3-10.


I have two 2-bedroom units in Orlando.  Please private message me if you are interested in seeing them.


----------



## headoflife (Sep 29, 2017)

Sent you a PM!


----------



## roadtriper (Sep 30, 2017)

ownsmany said:


> We are looking for a 3 or 4 Bedroom Orlando Timeshare, from November 3-10.


Avail. 3 bedroom (Max Ocup 12) Orange Lake resort in Orlando  east village or North Village  PM if interested   Thanks


----------



## Sheenalmtd1 (Oct 2, 2017)

ownsmany said:


> We are looking for a 3 or 4 Bedroom Orlando Timeshare, from November 3-10.


I have a 2 two bedroom units please private message me if you are still in need for the dates.


----------



## ownsmany (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks, but we are still searching.


----------



## BRUNETTEMOM (Oct 11, 2017)

ownsmany said:


> We are looking for a 3 or 4 Bedroom Orlando Timeshare, from November 3-10.


 Hi, we have a 3 bedroom ( sleeps 12) @ Westgate Town Center that is available for Nov 3-10 a Fri check in (last i checked, earlier today) 
if you havent found what you need yet. let me know and i will give you more info/details

thanks, & good luck,
stacie 954 513-8092


----------



## ownsmany (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks, but we are still searching.


----------



## Renzo (Oct 17, 2017)

Pls tell us what you are searching.... you posted 3 or 4 bedrooms and that’s exactly what people are offering you. No need to search more. You got what you asked for, so now what?


----------



## silentg (Oct 17, 2017)

Must want a specific resort?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 17, 2017)

My guess is that the offers are for more than $100 per night...


----------



## silentg (Oct 17, 2017)

Or they want a particular resort? Just say so, someone might have what you want.
I find this in Marketplace exchanges too. They say make an offer, we are open to anything,when really they are not. Frustrating! Just say what you want!
Silentg


----------



## tscofl (Oct 20, 2017)

Anne&Jim said:


> I have two 2-bedroom units in Orlando.  Please private message me if you are interested in seeing them.


I 


ownsmany said:


> We are looking for a 3 or 4 Bedroom Orlando Timeshare, from November 3-10.


Hi I have a 4 bedroom unit at Westgate Town Center.  Pls let me know if you're still interested.


----------



## ownsmany (Oct 22, 2017)

Thank you. Yes, several of the offers we received were far above the $100 a night, even though we were willing to negotiate.  Others were within the price range, but not what we had in mind for our family (bad reviews, too far away from the attractions, etc). 

We are traveling with 3 other families. Since my original posting, two families booked at Mystic Dunes and the other family booked at Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  We are now looking for a 3-bedroom (or 4 BR) at either of those 2 resorts.

Thank you again for all of your input.


----------



## ownsmany (Oct 31, 2017)

We found what we were looking for.  Thank you for all of your input.


----------

